# need inform.



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i was looking on aquabid.com and saw a nice male pundamila nyererei mwanza but when i look it up on the internet it doesn't show alot of information on these fish. can anyone give me some information on them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Pundamilia nyererei is a insect eater living in the wawes exposed rocky reefs, the male are territorials and agressive toward any conspecifics(less with the females) the population of Mwanza belongs to the mwanza gulf form(wich varies from the Speke gulf form) it grows to 10-12 cm long, the males being sexually actives at 4 cm, the females at 4-5 cm. it's a harem mooth brooder. the males don't share any parental cares with the females.
if yu need more infos, just tell me.
xris


----------

